# @#$%!!! I'm turning into Mr. Magoo!



## toolman (Jan 27, 2015)

Well fellas, this day actually started out decent, but it went south in a hurry. I had a customer call wanting his revolver back (changed his mind on a rebarrel job), and he was at another customer's gun range. I grabbed his gun and was in the truck when I remembered I needed to put the grips back on. For some stupid reason, I got out of the truck with the gun in my hand, realized I had another gun to take back to the range, and set the gun on the bumper of my truck when I walked over to the other shop. I grabbed the other gun, walked past the one on the bumper, put that one into the back seat of my truck, and started backing up, then realized I left the door open on the other shop, so I stopped, jumped out, locked the door, and continued backing up, right over the Taurus 73 revolver that had fallen off of my bumper when I stopped. Of course it tweaked the frame, so I got to buy a wrecked revolver, thankfully the customer was fine with it. In my defense, I was on the phone the whole time.
 Fast forward to this evening when I started milling a 1911 slide for Novak sights. I set the slide up on the mill, touched off on the rear of the slide to get my zero and made my initial cut to lower the existing shelf for the low-mount sight. Then I switched to a 5/16" end mill and went back to my zero, then went to my start point for the rear dovetail. I cut it to the correct depth, then re-zeroed (habit) and milled up to the front side of the dovetail slot. It was at this point that I realized that something wasn't right. Apparently, when I moved the table to cut the slot for the rear dovetail, the dial was dragging or came loose somehow and the table actually moved more than the dial indicated, making my first cut almost 3/32" too far to the rear of the slide, meaning that the rear of the sight would hang off of the back of the slide. The only option is to either replace the slide or TIG it up and start over, which will entail a lot of cleanup, recontouring, and reblueing or coating the slide.
 Thank God I don't have these days often, but damn, this sucks! On the plus side, I finished up a Colt 1877 DA 38 including building a new cylinder stop/sear spring, installed a new buffer in a Marlin 60, installed fiber optic sights on a Ruger GP 100, and removed the A2 front sight and installed a railed gas block on a DPMS AR-15, and put a Remington 512 back together (I got it as a barreled action, stock, and a ziplock bag full of parts).


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty rough day, at least it wasn't a total loss.  It does sound like a day off would be a good idea.  )


----------



## rafe (Jan 27, 2015)

You might consider a new truck ! I once did a 250 mile trip with an adjustable wrench on my back bumper it never moved ....And on the bright side ...the grips are good? I've had plenty of days like that. I thought I was off Sun& Mon this week .....only my schedule called for Mon & Tues ....so I lost a day .....welcome to the club!!


----------



## thomas s (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes we all have days like that. I also need those little yellow post it things now welcome to the club.


----------



## savarin (Jan 27, 2015)

You have my deepest comiserations, I feel for you.
I've been trying for years to catch that little bastard who keeps hiding my stuff until I stop searching for it, then to add insult to injury he puts it back in plain view.
One day------------


----------



## toolman (Feb 1, 2015)

Welp, I got the dial issue straightened out on the mill. Come to find out, the plastic washer/shim  behind the dial broke in half and fell down into the power feed housing, so when I locked the dial, it shoved it up against the edge of the housing and backed itself off when I started turning the handle. Luckily I had several extras on hand, so it took about 5 min. to fix it, although the slide is going to take considerably longer. I'm looking for a 3 or 4 axis DRO, but I may just go with a 2 axis and stick one of David's iGaging units on the quill.


----------

